# Paradigm Special Edition (SE) Speakers: Official Thread



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

[img]http://www.cepro.com/images/uploads/paradigm_se_series_official.jpg[/img]Paradigm Electronics Inc., an international leader in speaker design and manufacturing, has announced it is now shipping the Special Edition (SE) Series, a limited and unique addition to the Paradigm® collection. Combining elements from the affordable audiophile-quality Paradigm line and higher-end Paradigm Reference line, the SE series speakers brings a new generation of affordable elegance to the company's vast offerings. The SE series features the SE1, a bookshelf speaker, the SE3, a floorstanding model and the SE Center and SE Subwoofer, all outfitted with stylish real wood veneer cabinets. Paradigm Special Edition (SE) speakers, with soft edges, clean lines, state-of-the-art technology, compact dimensions and real wood veneer cabinets are a stepping stone to the world of high-end audio for budget conscious consumers.

Like the award-winning and ever popular Monitor Series, the SE line will boast Paradigm's SuperDrive™ technology, which combines very high efficiency with very high output and ultra-low distortion. This results in top-level performance from the Special Edition line regardless of amplification. The drivers represent a best of breed hybrid mix that includes high frequency drivers from the Paradigm Monitor Series and mineral-filled polypropylene bass/midrange drivers handed down right from the Paradigm Reference Studio Series. Both the SE 1 bookshelf and SE 3 floorstanding boast the benefits of an aluminum midrange including remarkable clarity, superb extended bass response and elimination of unwanted resonance and distortion.

Aesthetically speaking, the Paradigm SE series presents a system with clean lines, soft edges and general design characteristics seamlessly integrated into the home décor. With a reasonable footprint, this collection provides real wood veneer finishes for customers seeking sophisticated appearance at a competitive price.


*SE 1 Bookshelf*

* Two-driver 2-way bookshelf/stand-mounted:
* 5-1/2˝ M-ICP™ mid/bass, 1˝ H-PTD™ dome
* Estimated $299 MSRP

*SE 3 Floorstanding*

* Four-driver 2-1/2-way floorstanding:
* Two 5-1/2˝ carbon-infused polypropylene bass,
* 5-1/2˝ M-ICP™ mid/bass,1˝ H-PTD™ dome
* Estimated $699 MSRP

*SE Center*

* Four-driver 3-way center channel
* Two 5-1/2˝ carbon-infused polypropylene bass,
* 3-1/2˝ M-ICP™ midrange, 1˝ H-PTD™ dome
* Estimated $499 MSRP

*SE Subwoofer*

* Bass Reflex Single Driver Design
* 10" Driver with CAP™ Carbon / Aramid Fiber Polypropylene Cone
* 900 watts Dynamic Peak / 300 watts RMS Sustained
* Paradigm's Proprietary Digital Signal Processing (DSP) Design
* Comprehensive Range of Input and Control Facilities
* USB Port for use with the critically acclaimed Paradigm Perfect Bass Kit (PBK™) Room Correction System
* Estimated $699 MSRP


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The Special Edition series, speced and priced between the Monitor and Studio Series, has been gaining notoriety for besting speakers 3 times their price in double blind tests (admittedly conducted by Paradigm):

http://www.cepro.com/article/print/..._beats_1000_model_in_blind_listening_tests/D1


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
My first real pair of speakers were Paradigm's. The first semester of my Freshmen year at The University of Georgia, my parents foolishly gave me all the money they thought I would need for a semester at once. So of course, spent it on a system. The speakers were Paradigm 7 SE MKIII and they were a revelation. 

A few years later, I purchased an all Studio V.2 5.1 system with Studio 100's, Studio CC, and Studio ADP's and a Servo 15. This system I just reluctantly sold last year. Sure did make an awesome bedroom system. I just liked my Martin Logan based 2 Channel system that I decided to make my HT all Martin Logan a few years back.

I will always have a soft spot for Paradigm and still think them to be excellent speakers. All of the Canadian manufacturers benefited from the Country's investment in the Audio Industry. Especially, speakers providing wonderful research facilities.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

Five years ago my interest in home audio re-kindled and I started putting together a 5.1 system from scratch. It had been almost two decades since I was last involved with audio equipment, so I had to do a lot of research just to get back up to speed. Along the way I kept reading about Paradigm speakers and the message was universally good. So I put them on my short list to audition. During my 20 year hiatus a lot of changes have taken place, but one thing still remains true, speakers affect the quality of sound more than any other component in a system. And the choice of speakers is a very personal matter, as only you can decide what sounds good. However, there are certainly guidelines to help you make a good choice and know pitfalls to watch out for.

As a result, I spent a lot of time listening to speakers and doing A/B comparison whenever possible; even buying speakers for a few hours just to compare them with others. Salesmen would hate to see me come into their showroom as I would spend hours moving speakers around and listening to unusual music but never really buying anything. After several weeks of this I happily chose Paradigm speakers for my system, a choice I never regretted. Since then I have upgraded a couple of times, going through that same vetting process. After experiencing other speakers for a while I have now come back to Paradigm and I have their Studio series in my HT system. I am extremely pleased with the sound which is never fatiguing.


----------

